# 84 f ,380 newbi ?



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

My dad left me two of these, one in nickel and the other regular blued.

The nickel looks to "pretty" to shoot, how durable are factory finishes? Prob going to sell one of them.

Uses would include occasional carry and plinking.

Thanks for the help, if the nickel ended up on auction, what would a resonable reserve price be? 

thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They usually retail in the $600 range new, the nickel model go for a bit more.

The Beretta Cheetah's are kind of edgy for carry, don't be surprised if you get a knick or two, but other than that they are some nice guns but are at the bottom end of caliber effectiveness. I carried a .380 only when something larger wasn't possible.

Refresh my memory, does the "F" model have the rounded trigger guard or the "combat" squared guard? The rounded guards are more sought after by collectors.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't had them long enough to know much. Yea you are right .380 is on the small side, thought I might carry it for variety purposes. Maybe not such a good choice.

If you had to give one up, which one would you keep? I am not drawn to either appearance wise.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jake870 said:


> Haven't had them long enough to know much. Yea you are right .380 is on the small side, thought I might carry it for variety purposes. Maybe not such a good choice.
> 
> If you had to give one up, which one would you keep? I am not drawn to either appearance wise.


Honestly, I'd keep them both as they were your dad's, if I had to sell one, I'd sell the blued and keep the nickel. You could sell the nickel for more, but if you're going to keep one as an heirloom, the nickel would be it for me.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Refresh my memory, does the "F" model have the rounded trigger guard or the "combat" squared guard? The rounded guards are more sought after by collectors.


Squared.

I would keep both,they are excellent for concealed carry hardly know its there.I would display the nickel one though.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Decided to keep them, thanks for the help.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Bad pic,but heres mine.


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

Beretta 84 is one of the best looking pistols made. The Construction of the gun is so tight it seems 
like it was made from one block of steel. If you worry that .380 is too light a bullet buy some P+
Buffalo Bore or Hornady Critical Defense ammo. If you have to split up your inheritance keep the 
nickel. You won't believe what it will cost to replace. Basic pricing is available on Gunbroker.com


----------

